# really Bad news



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1366

This is really bad news, what in the hell rockets are planning to do by taking Darius Miles, giving up one of the glue guys of the team. Is it really worth it???? who can we pick in the #4 spot? Who can give us something that makes worth taking on someone who believes that (this is true, I read the interview in the oregonian) he is no respected in portland because there never was a bobblehead game for him??


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

You guys worked out Roy and T. Thomas, right? Neither one of them will be available at 8.


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

Yes that´s true, but I´m not questioning this movement draft wise, I mean, if they want Roy or Thomas, yes they have to trade up, but come on Daruis Miles????? freakin Darius miles???? no joke but his guy is a dumb, besides his work ethic doesn´t go with Van Gundy. This only makes sense if Miles goes elsewhere, and I don´t think there are many tams looking for someone like him.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Most of our thoughts are why would Portland trade their 4th pick just to get rid of Miles. That is stupid.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

#4 is an excellent position, since theres no sure #1, they can take anyone they want.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Thank god the Rockets rejected that offer. #8, Juwan for Darius, #30, #31, what the **** kind of rip off trade is that?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Thank god the Rockets rejected that offer. #8, Juwan for Darius, #30, #31, what the **** kind of rip off trade is that?


I can't imagine that was a real offer. It doesn't even pass the red face test. Probably made up by an agent or journalist.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

There's a reason its called *a rumor*.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

fryjol said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1366
> 
> This is really bad news, what in the hell rockets are planning to do by taking Darius Miles, giving up one of the glue guys of the team. Is it really worth it???? who can we pick in the #4 spot? Who can give us something that makes worth taking on someone who believes that (this is true, I read the interview in the oregonian) he is no respected in portland because there never was a bobblehead game for him??


Juwan Howard is just not very good, man. Granted though, Darius Miles is a complete idiot.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Hmm...this kind of brings me up with that Sprewell situation, that JVG is every bad attitude player's hope. If the Blazers give me Miles, I would think about the Sheed thing, but Miles can't shoot the ball like Sheed. 
I would maybe take this trade if we can have #8 in our hands and give then the #32 and 07 1st rounder.
Hey, Portland is giving up their problem, it has to give us something better in return.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

They rejected the offer, but Im thinking theyre aiming for #4. 

I would do the trade in a heartbeat if it gives us a chance at Tyrus Thomas, Brandon Roy or Rudy Gay.

Juwan Howard, no 8 and 2007 1st for Miles, Jarrett Jack and no 4. Make it happen!


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

If Gumby can't make something out of Miles, no one can.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

darius AND stro? ugly combo...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> darius AND stro? ugly combo...


 uke:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

TracywtFacy said:


> darius AND stro? ugly combo...


that'll be like watching the NBA version of Dumb and Dumber, except it won't be very funny to us


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> They rejected the offer, but Im thinking theyre aiming for #4.
> 
> I would do the trade in a heartbeat if it gives us a chance at Tyrus Thomas, Brandon Roy or Rudy Gay.
> 
> Juwan Howard, no 8 and 2007 1st for Miles, Jarrett Jack and no 4. Make it happen!


ditto, i love the idea.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

TracywtFacy said:


> darius AND stro? ugly combo...


Yeah, I wouldnt want to see both on the floor at the same time or there will be alot of tripping over each other.

What I do want to see is TMac and Tyrus on the floor at the same time.

I really like Thomas... After watching the finals we need someone to be like Josh Howard and fight for the boards, break up passes, and just create all out havoc on the defensive end. His blocks and intensity should have the effect that Alonzo had for the Heat.

Van Gundy always says the team plays uninspired, I think that Tyrus is the most "inspiring" athlete in this years draft. Everyone else has a questionable motor and effort. 

We can either trade for no. 10 and get ourselves Ronnie Brewer or Rodney Carney... or take Mike Gansey with the 2nd pick.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

i think its worth taking on darius miles if we get the chance at thomas roy and gay.. he could always be let go or benched.. and Juwan isnt that great either.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Pasha The Great said:


> i think its worth taking on darius miles if we get the chance at thomas roy and gay.. he could always be let go or benched.. and Juwan isnt that great either.





TManiAC said:


> Yeah, I wouldnt want to see both on the floor at the same time or there will be alot of tripping over each other.
> 
> What I do want to see is TMac and Tyrus on the floor at the same time.
> 
> ...


I agree with both of these.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Let go? isn't his contract a bit big for that?
you could always trade him to some rebuilding team (ie, with enough cap) for just a pick or so (either mid-low first, or a coupla second rounders ((not necesarily this year)

Adam Morrison has questionable heart?

Getting Jack's a good idea, potential to be a good defensive PG there (i'd say like Payton, but obviously not on that level)


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

^^i like the idea of trading darius miles for another draft pick.. but what pick would we beable to get with him?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

different_13 said:


> Let go? isn't his contract a bit big for that?
> you could always trade him to some rebuilding team (ie, with enough cap) for just a pick or so (either mid-low first, or a coupla second rounders ((not necesarily this year)
> *
> Adam Morrison has questionable heart?*
> ...


Motivation and Inspiration are different. Adam Morrison may have the heart but I dont think he can inspire others play by playing inspired. Tyrus has the ability to inspire like Zo does with his devestating blocks and "raging" intensity.


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

Read that Rockets are heavily interestes in #1 pick, and that raptors ahre also heavily shopping this pick.......Ideas?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

^Gotta give the Link to us brother!
#1 pick is to much for us, money wise, and meanwhile there are no franchinse players in the draft, I would pass on.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

If we get rid of JHo we can try to sign Songila or Evans with our MLE. If Portland won't part with Jack what about:

#8, JHo, 2007 1st rounder
for
#4, Miles, Juan Dixon or Steve Blake


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

jdiggidy said:


> If we get rid of JHo we can try to sign Songila or Evans with our MLE. If Portland won't part with Jack what about:
> 
> #8, JHo, 2007 1st rounder
> for
> #4, Miles, Juan Dixon or Steve Blake


I dont know that Dixon can give us anything more than Luther Head can. Blake is a good PG but very weak and would get handled by bigger PGs. I really like Jack, who should be back much better after his surgery.

With Tyrus Thomas I dont think we need Evans. Songaila would be nice but Cliff would be cheaper. I like Songaila though and would pick him over Cliff.

Anyone else like Jumaine Jones?


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

Hey guys, this is the link where this guy says this a serious posibility

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1367

Sorry, but I couldn´t paste the exact part where it says, is in the low midle of the article. This guy seems to have very good sources.


----------

